# Help wiring 6-30139 loco. I screwed up.



## Spects (Dec 28, 2020)

Got a new eunit. All good until I noticed that after wiring everything up I had the wire for the smoke unit not connected to the led board. Does it matter which side it goes on? I can't find a wiring diagram. Anyone out there kind enough to ok the wiring and tell me where to attach the wire for the smoke unit?

Many many many thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, there probably is one or more of our members who can advise you.
However...to do so we need the scale, make and model of the loco
you have. The photo by itself is not likely to be helpful enuf.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

My display for this page shows the attachment as, " 18+ Sensitive content not recommended for those under 18' ???


----------



## Spects (Dec 28, 2020)

Here is a schematic I drew out to the best of my ability. Also a pic of the LED board. Want to be sure I didn't reverse this. Turns out the hot (gray) and neutral (brown) off the original eunit were reversed from the factory but correct on the new unit. Replacing eunit because the main rod got stuck and son left transformer on like that which burned out a transducer and scorched the board. Many thanks.

Steve


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am glad it worked out. Lionel support has electrical diagrams but they are not listed for every engine. Your diagram is a standard electronic e unit circuit found on adobe page 15 of Lionel supplement 31. The page ID found on the actual page is S31 3-3 (a60 -3) Your problem was in the Led board and that may be unique to your engine and not in the standard diagram. The smoke unit is a standard resistor type with no other electronics. The insulated wire going into the unit should be the one connected to center rail. The metal unit is common and grounded to the outer rail.


----------



## Spects (Dec 28, 2020)

So is this correctly wired? The wire coming from the center rail was connected to led board stock.

The wiring diagram from lionel does not address the led board which is my concern.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Exactly!
The six wires are connected to the AC part of the LED board. So with a diode and resistor you can connect an LED. Yes, one way or another you need the center rail connection to run the LED. The LED is not run by the reverse unit or smoke unit.
Rule one. Is this true?
So the center rail roller is connected to the same side as the gray wire from the reverse unit and the red wire from the smoke unit (only if the red wire is insulated when it enters the smoke unit.)

You should save a copy that diagram.

WIth the attachment you learn that the diode is connected to the Pos side of the LED. By the side of the black bar, on the diode. If it is ever replaced, the LED long lead is attached here.
The resistor is 751 ohms.


----------

